# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Может ли злоумышленник украсть информацию через пересылку почты

## Hunter

Есть подозрение что один типец каким-то образом проник на компьютер. Не очень то приятно, тем более что сталкиваюсь с этим впервые. Может быть кто-нибудь сможет сказать, чем это грозит и грозит ли вообще. Не просто ли это понты нахватавшегося верхов ламера. Секретной информации у меня на компьютере нет, но не хотелось бы что бы кто-либо шарился там где ему не следует.

Был простой обмен вордовскими файлами в rar. После отсылке ему обратно вордовского заархивированного в rar файла через сервер mail.ru (а не через почтовую программу) он прислал сообщение (цитирую): 

"С интернетом осторожней, я у тебя с компа файлик свиснул Wincmd.ini. Url тоже хитро SMS Ростов - Beeline, MTS, Megaphone.url, _ONFIG.SYS - for example. Посылаю обратно, вот и подумай о том,что я знаю. Если в кодах читаешь.


```
[Configuration]
1hourdif=1
ActiveRight=1
Aligned extension=1
AltSearch=2
AlwaysCopyInBackground=0
AlwaysRemoveInBackground=0
Autotreechange=1
CmdUpDown=1
CmtOemFont=1
CompareCaseSensitive=0
CompareVertical=0
CopyComments=14
CopyBlockSize=1024
CopyBlockSizeOther=128
CopyCompatDrives=\
CopyCompatUsbSticks=1
CopyHugeBlockSize=10240
CopyHugeBlockSizeOther=32
DebugIcon=0
DeviceChange=0
DirTabLimit=32
DirTabOptions=954
DriveLib=%COMMANDER_PATH%\Drives.dll
Editor=Plugins\exe\AkelPad.exe
FileTipWindows=1
FirstTimeUnpack=0
FirstTimeZIP=0
IconLib=%COMMANDER_PATH%\Fileicons.dll
IgnoreWheel=0
Languageini=Wcmd_rus.lng
Mainmenu=Wcmd_rus.mnu
MarkDirectories=1
NoReread=A/
PluginBaseDir=%COMMANDER_PATH%\Plugins
RenameSelOnlyName=1
ReverseHistory=1
SamePartitions=CE,D
SearchInFiles=*.exe *.jar *.ace *.cab
SortUpper=2
ThumbsCustomField=[=tc.size.bkM]
ThumbHeightNoCache=48
ThumbWidthNoCache=48
ToolTipDelay=100
TrayIcon=0
UnicodeListWarn=0
UseIniInProgramDir=7
UseRightButton=0
Version=7.0
Viewer=notepad.exe
Viewertype=0
WatchDirs=3
Win32TipWindows=1
firstmnu=2810
SeparateTree=0
PanelsVertical=0

[Colors]
MarkColor=12157438
CursorColor=16218929

[DirMenu]
menu1=• Temp
cmd1=cd %TEMP%
menu2=• Program Files
cmd2=cd %PROGRAMFILES%
menu3=• Total Commander
cmd3=cd %COMMANDER_PATH%
menu4=--
menu5=-
menu6=-= Windows
menu7=• Windows
cmd7=cd %WINDIR%
menu8=• System32
cmd8=cd %WINDIR%\SYSTEM32
menu9=• System
cmd9=cd %WINDIR%\SYSTEM
menu10=• Шрифты
cmd10=cd %WINDIR%\FONTS
menu11=• INF
cmd11=cd %WINDIR%\INF
menu12=• Обои
cmd12=cd %WINDIR%\Web\Wallpaper
menu13=--
menu14=-= Пользователь
menu15=• Пользователь
cmd15=cd %USERPROFILE%
menu16=• Мои документы
cmd16=cd %$PERSONAL%
menu17=• Рабочий стол
cmd17=cd %$DESKTOP%
menu18=• Главное меню
cmd18=cd %$STARTMENU%
menu19=• Программы
cmd19=cd %$PROGRAMS%
menu20=• Автозагрузка
cmd20=cd %$STARTUP%
menu21=-
menu22=• Отправить в
cmd22=cd %USERPROFILE%\SendTo
menu23=• Недавние
cmd23=cd %USERPROFILE%\Recent
menu24=• Быстрый запуск
cmd24=cd %$APPDATA%\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch
menu25=-
menu26=• Application Data
cmd26=cd %$APPDATA%
menu27=• Local Application Data
cmd27=cd %$LOCAL_APPDATA%
menu28=--
menu29=-= Общие настройки
menu30=• Общие документы
cmd30=cd %$COMMON_DOCUMENTS%
menu31=• Рабочий стол
cmd31=cd %$COMMON_DESKTOPDIRECTORY%
menu32=• Главное меню
cmd32=cd %$COMMON_STARTMENU%
menu33=• Программы
cmd33=cd %$COMMON_PROGRAMS%
menu34=• Автозагрузка
cmd34=cd %$COMMON_STARTUP%
menu35=-
menu36=• Application Data
cmd36=cd %$COMMON_APPDATA%
menu37=--
menu38=-
menu39=-= Internet Explorer
menu40=• Избранное
cmd40=cd %USERPROFILE%\Избранное
menu41=• Куки
cmd41=cd %USERPROFILE%\Cookies
menu42=• Кеш
cmd42=cd %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files

[Layout]
DriveBar1=1
DriveBar2=1
DriveBarFlat=0
InterfaceFlat=0

[left]
path=c:\
sortorder=1
ShowAllDetails=1
SpecialView=0
show=1
negative Sortorder=0
[right]
path=C:\
sortorder=1
ShowAllDetails=1
SpecialView=0
show=1
negative Sortorder=0

[Lister]
BottomMargin=100
FgSelColor=65280
Font3=Verdana KOI8,-12,204
LeftMargin=100
Maximized=1
RightMargin=100
TopMargin=100
Wrap=1

[Packer]
ARJlongnames=1
ExpertMode=1
InternalZipRate=9
NoDelete=1
OpenPartial=1
RemovableInTemp=1
zipnt=1
ACE=Plugins\arc\Ace.exe -d4096 -m5 -s -c2 -o
ARJ=Plugins\arc\Arj.exe -a+ -r+ -y+ -jm0 -jt+ -j$ -jh17000
LHA=Plugins\arc\Lha.exe
LastUsedPacker=4
DefPlugin=RAR
RAR=Plugins\arc\Rar.exe -m5 -s
UC2=Plugins\arc\Uc2.exe

[PrintDir]
FontName=Times New Roman Cyr
FontSize=12
HeaderText=%d - Стр. %p/%t
LeftMargin=100
RightMargin=100
TopMargin=100
BottomMargin=100
HeaderMargin=50

[RenameTemplates]
0=[N]
1=File[C]
2=Archive_[YMD]
3=[=audioinfo.Artist] - [=audioinfo.Title]
4=[=tc.fullname]_[="v"tc.versionstring]

[Searches]
Архивы_SearchFor=*.7z;*.a0?;*.ace;*.arj;*.bz2;*.cab;*.cpio;*.edc;*.gz;*.GZip;*.ha;*.ice;*.iso;*.jar;*.lfd;*.lha;*.lof;*.lst;*.lzh;*.pk3;*.r0?;*.rar;*.rpm;*.tar;*.uc2;.uha;*.uue;*.z;*.zip;*.zoo;*.zz
Архивы_SearchIn=
Архивы_SearchText=
Архивы_SearchFlags=0|00000200||||||||22220|0000
Аудио 
файлы_SearchFor=*.aif;*.au;*.cda;*.med;*.mid;*.midi;*.mod;*.mpa;*.mp3;*.ogg;*.ra;*.rmi;*.rmx;*.rv;*.s3m;*.sfx;*.sid;*.snd;*.spc;*.voc;*.vvs;*.wav;*.wma;*.xm
Аудио файлы_SearchIn=
Аудио файлы_SearchText=
Аудио файлы_SearchFlags=0|00000200||||||||22220|0000
Базы данных_SearchFor=*.db;*.dbf;*.mdb;*.xls
Базы данных_SearchIn=
Базы данных_SearchText=
Базы данных_SearchFlags=0|00000200||||||||22220|0000
Видео 
файлы_SearchFor=*.asf;*.avi;*.divx;*.mpe*;*.mpg;*.mpg4;*.mov;*.rm;*.vob;*.wmv;*.xvid
Видео файлы_SearchIn=
Видео файлы_SearchText=
Видео файлы_SearchFlags=0|00000200||||||||22220|0000
Временные 
файлы_SearchFor=~*.*;*.~~~;$*.*;*.$??;*.bak;*.log;*.old;*.org;*.pk;*.swp;*.tmp;*.temp;*.wbk
Временные файлы_SearchIn=
Временные файлы_SearchText=
Временные файлы_SearchFlags=0|00000200002|||||||||0000
Загрузочные 
файлы_SearchFor=boot.bak;boot.ini;bootfont.bin;cmldr;ntdetect.com;ntldr
Загрузочные файлы_SearchIn=
Загрузочные файлы_SearchText=
Загрузочные файлы_SearchFlags=0|00000200002||||||||22220|0000
Изображения_SearchFor=*.ani;*.bmp;*.cdr;*.clp;*.cgm;*.cur;*.dib;*.djvu;*.drw;*.dxf;*.emf;*.eps;*.gif;*.ico;*.icl;*.iff;*img;*.jpg;*.jpeg;*.lbm;*.ldf;*.lwf;*.pbm;*.pcd;*.pcx;*.pgm;*.pic;*.pct;*.png;*.ppm;*.psd;*.psp;*.qtif;*.ras;*.rgb;*.rle;*.sfw;*.tga;*.tif;*.tiff;*.wmf;*.wpg
Изображения_SearchIn=
Изображения_SearchText=
Изображения_SearchFlags=0|00000200||||||||22220|0000
Исполняемые 
файлы_SearchFor=*.bat;*.cmd;*.com;*.cpl;*.exe;*.js;*.lnk;*.msi;*.pif;*.scr;*.vbs;*.wsf
Исполняемые файлы_SearchIn=
Исполняемые файлы_SearchText=
Исполняемые файлы_SearchFlags=0|00000200002||||||||22220|0000
Каталоги_SearchFor=
Каталоги_SearchIn=
Каталоги_SearchText=
Каталоги_SearchFlags=0|00000200002||||||||22221|0000
Плагины командера_SearchFor=*.wcx;*.wlx;*.wfx;*.wdx
Плагины командера_SearchIn=
Плагины командера_SearchText=
Плагины командера_SearchFlags=0|00000200002||||||||22220|0000
Работающие сервисы_SearchFor=*.Running
Работающие сервисы_SearchIn=\\\Services\
Работающие сервисы_SearchText=
Работающие сервисы_SearchFlags=0|00000200002|||||||||0000
Системные 
файлы_SearchFor=*.386;*.bin;*.cpl;*.dll;*.drv;*.ocx;*.msc;*.swp;*.sys;*.vxd
Системные файлы_SearchIn=
Системные файлы_SearchText=
Системные файлы_SearchFlags=0|00000200||||||||22220|0000
Справочные файлы_SearchFor=*.hlp;*.chm
Справочные файлы_SearchIn=
Справочные файлы_SearchText=
Справочные файлы_SearchFlags=0|00000200|||||||||0000
Страницы 
интернета_SearchFor=*.css;*.htm;*.html;*.jhtml;*.mht;*.php;*.php3;*.phtm;*.phtml;*.sht;*.shtm;*.shtml;*.url;*.xhtml;*.xml
Страницы интернета_SearchIn=
Страницы интернета_SearchText=
Страницы интернета_SearchFlags=0|00000200002|||7|1||||22220|0000
Текстовые 
файлы_SearchFor=*.bbs;*.cfg;*.doc;*.dir;*.diz;*.htm;*.html;*.inf;*.ini;*.ion;*.log;*.me;*.nfo;*.reg;*.rtf;*.rus;*.scp;*.txt;*.wri;*.!!!
Текстовые файлы_SearchIn=
Текстовые файлы_SearchText=
Текстовые файлы_SearchFlags=0|00000200||||||||22220|0000
Файлы более 2Гб_SearchFor=
Файлы более 2Гб_SearchIn=
Файлы более 2Гб_SearchText=
Файлы более 2Гб_SearchFlags=0|00000200002|||||1|2048|2|22220|0000
Файлы для чтения_SearchFor=
Файлы для чтения_SearchIn=
Файлы для чтения_SearchText=
Файлы для чтения_SearchFlags=0|00000200002||||||||21220|0000

[Shortcuts]
F2=cm_RenameOnly
F9=cm_Rereadsource
F10=cm_Associate
F11=cm_CopyNamesToClip
F12=cm_CopyFullNamesToClip
CA+F5=cm_PackFiles
A+F11=cm_CopyNetNamesToClip
A+F12=cm_CopySrcPathToClip
S+F1=cm_CompareFilesByContent
S+F12=cm_CopyTrgPathToClip
A+A=cm_SetAttrib
A+B=cm_visButtonbar
A+C=cm_CompareFilesByContent
A+D=cm_FileSync
A+I=cm_ShowHint
A+K=cm_visKeyButtons
A+L=cm_UnloadPlugins
A+Q=cm_ShowQuickSearch
A+R=cm_OpenNetwork
A+S=cm_SaveSelection
A+T=cm_OpenControls
A+W=cm_visDirTabs
A+UP=cm_editpath
AS+S=cm_SaveSelectionToFile
AS+R=cm_LoadSelectionFromFile
C+G=cm_VerticalPanels
C+H=cm_SwitchHidSys
C+J=cm_matchsrc
C+O=cm_OpenTransferManager
C+S=cm_ShowOnlySelected
CS+K=cm_OpenRecycled

[Tabstops]
0=210
1=220
3=666
4=150

[TweakWC]
Language=1
Tab=0
FontSize=8250

[user]
menu1=Текстовый редактор
cmd1=%COMMANDER_PATH%\Plugins\exe\AkelPad.exe
menu2=Оптимизация системы
cmd2=%COMMANDER_PATH%\Soft\fitW\fitW.exe
menu3=Записывание CD и DVD
cmd3=%COMMANDER_PATH%\Soft\Sateira\DataBurner.exe
menu4=Скачивание торрентов
cmd4=%COMMANDER_PATH%\Soft\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
menu5=Обслуживание системы
cmd5=%COMMANDER_PATH%\Soft\Ace Utilities\au.exe
menu6=-
menu7=Настройка командера
cmd7=%COMMANDER_PATH%\Plugins\exe\TweakTC.exe
param7=/I="%%COMMANDER_PATH%%\Wincmd.ini" 
/F="%%COMMANDER_PATH%%\Wcx_ftp.ini"
menu8=Открытие паролей FTP
cmd8=%COMMANDER_PATH%\Plugins\exe\DecrypTC.exe
menu9=-
menu10=Список только с именами
cmd10=notepad.exe
param10=%F
menu11=Список с полными путями
cmd11=notepad.exe
param11=%L
menu12=-
menu13=Сайт Total Commander PowerPack
cmd13=http://samlab.ws/
menu14=Английский сайт о Total Commander
cmd14=http://en.totalcmd.pl/
menu15=Российский сайт о Total Commander
cmd15=http://wincmd.ru/
menu16=Последняя версия Total Commander
cmd16=cd ftp://ftp.simtel.net/.2/simtelnet/win95/filemngr/ 

[800x600 (8x16)]
FontCharset=204
FontCharsetWindow=204
FontName=Tahoma
FontNameDialog=Tahoma
FontNameWindow=Tahoma
maximized=1
Tabstops=177,180,625,115,465,150

[960x600 (8x16)]
FontCharset=204
FontCharsetWindow=204
FontName=Tahoma
FontNameDialog=Tahoma
FontNameWindow=Tahoma
FontSize=8
FontSizeWindow=8
FontWeight=400
FontWeightWindow=400
maximized=1
Tabstops=260,265,365,195,690,150

[1024x768 (8x16)]
FontCharset=204
FontCharsetWindow=204
FontName=Tahoma
FontNameDialog=Tahoma
FontNameWindow=Tahoma
FontSize=8
FontSizeWindow=8
FontWeight=400
FontWeightWindow=400
maximized=1
Tabstops=260,265,365,195,690,150

[1088x612 (8x16)]
FontCharset=204
FontCharsetWindow=204
FontName=Tahoma
FontNameDialog=Tahoma
FontNameWindow=Tahoma
FontSize=8
FontSizeWindow=8
FontWeight=400
FontWeightWindow=400
maximized=1
Tabstops=260,265,365,195,690,150

[1152x864 (8x16)]
FontCharset=204
FontCharsetWindow=204
FontName=Tahoma
FontNameDialog=Tahoma
FontNameWindow=Tahoma
FontSize=8
FontSizeWindow=8
FontWeight=400
FontWeightWindow=400
maximized=1
Tabstops=305,310,410,240,775,150

[1280x720 (8x16)]
FontCharset=204
FontCharsetWindow=204
FontName=Tahoma
FontNameDialog=Tahoma
FontNameWindow=Tahoma
FontSize=8
FontSizeWindow=8
FontWeight=400
FontWeightWindow=400
maximized=1
Tabstops=345,350,450,275,860,150

[1280x768 (8x16)]
FontCharset=204
FontCharsetWindow=204
FontName=Tahoma
FontNameDialog=Tahoma
FontNameWindow=Tahoma
FontSize=8
FontSizeWindow=8
FontWeight=400
FontWeightWindow=400
maximized=1
Tabstops=345,350,450,275,860,150

[1280x800 (8x16)]
FontCharset=204
FontCharsetWindow=204
FontName=Tahoma
FontNameDialog=Tahoma
FontNameWindow=Tahoma
FontSize=8
FontSizeWindow=8
FontWeight=400
FontWeightWindow=400
maximized=1
Tabstops=345,350,450,275,860,150

[1280x960 (8x16)]
FontCharset=204
FontCharsetWindow=204
FontName=Tahoma
FontNameDialog=Tahoma
FontNameWindow=Tahoma
FontSize=8
FontSizeWindow=8
FontWeight=400
FontWeightWindow=400
maximized=1
Tabstops=345,350,450,275,860,150

[1280x1024 (8x16)]
FontCharset=204
FontCharsetWindow=204
FontName=Tahoma
FontNameDialog=Tahoma
FontNameWindow=Tahoma
FontSize=8
FontSizeWindow=8
FontWeight=400
FontWeightWindow=400
maximized=1
Tabstops=345,350,450,275,860,150

[1360x768 (8x16)]
FontCharset=204
FontCharsetWindow=204
FontName=Tahoma
FontNameDialog=Tahoma
FontNameWindow=Tahoma
FontSize=8
FontSizeWindow=8
FontWeight=400
FontWeightWindow=400
maximized=1
Tabstops=345,350,450,275,860,150

[1440x900 (8x16)]
FontCharset=204
FontCharsetWindow=204
FontName=Tahoma
FontNameDialog=Tahoma
FontNameWindow=Tahoma
FontSize=8
FontSizeWindow=8
FontWeight=400
FontWeightWindow=400
maximized=1
Tabstops=390,400,850,330,965,150

[ListerPlugins]
9=Plugins\wlx\3dsMax\3dsMax.wlx
9_detect="EXT="MAX""
1=Plugins\wlx\AmpView\AmpView.wlx
1_detect="MULTIMEDIA|EXT="MP3"|EXT="WAV"|EXT="WMA"|EXT="OGG"|EXT="CDA"|EXT="MO3"|EXT="IT"|EXT="XM"|EXT="S3M"|EXT="MOD"|EXT="M3U"|EXT="PLS"|EXT="MID"|EXT="MIDI"|EXT="KAR""
6=Plugins\wlx\ArchView\ArchView.wlx
6_detect="EXT="ACE"|EXT="ARC"|EXT="PAK"|EXT="ARJ"|EXT="BH"|EXT="BZ2"|EXT="TBZ2"|EXT="CAB"|EXT="CPIO"|EXT="DWC"|EXT="GZ"|EXT="TGZ"|EXT="HA"|EXT="LHA"|EXT="LZH"|EXT="PPM"|EXT="RAR"|EXT="SQZ"|EXT="TAR"|EXT="Z"|EXT="ZIP"|EXT="JAR"|EXT="ZOO"|EXT="EXE""
4=Plugins\wlx\Excellence\Excellence.wlx
4_detect="EXT="XLS""
7=Plugins\wlx\FileInfo\FileInfo.wlx
8=Plugins\wlx\Font\Font.wlx
8_detect="EXT="TTF"|EXT="TTC"|EXT="OTF"|EXT="FON"|EXT="PFM""
10=Plugins\wlx\IEView\IEView.wlx
0=Plugins\wlx\Imagine\Imagine.wlx
0_detect="MULTIMEDIA"
3=Plugins\wlx\ListDoc\ListDoc.wlx
3_detect="EXT="DOC""
2=Plugins\wlx\Mmedia\Mmedia.wlx
2_detect="MULTIMEDIA"
5=Plugins\wlx\SWFView\SWFView.wlx
5_detect="EXT="SWF""
[PackerPlugins]
7z=223,Plugins\wcx\MultiArc\Multiarc.wcx
cab=223,Plugins\wcx\MultiArc\Multiarc.wcx
uha=79,Plugins\wcx\MultiArc\Multiarc.wcx
lst=23,Plugins\wcx\CatalogMaker\CatalogMaker.wcx
chm=256,Plugins\wcx\CHMDir\CHMDir.wcx
hxs=256,Plugins\wcx\CHMDir\CHMDir.wcx
icl=256,Plugins\wcx\ICLRead\ICLRead.wcx
iso=192,Plugins\wcx\ISO\ISO.wcx
msi=324,Plugins\wcx\InstallExplorer\InstExpl.wcx
[FileSystemPlugins]
Диспетчер задач=Plugins\wfx\AceHelper\AceHelper.wfx
Диспетчер устройств=Plugins\wfx\DevMan\DevMan.wfx
Редактор реестра=Plugins\wfx\Registry\Registry.wfx
Ленты новостей=Plugins\wfx\RSS_Reader\wfx_rss.wfx
Локальные службы=Plugins\wfx\Services\Services.wfx
[ContentPlugins]
1=Plugins\wdx\wdx_exif\Exif.wdx
1_detect="EXT="JPG" | EXT="JPEG" | EXT="TIFF" | EXT="CRW" | EXT="THM""
0=Plugins\wdx\Media\Media.wdx
0_detect="EXT="AVI" | EXT="MPG" | EXT="ASF" | EXT="VOB" | EXT="MP1" | 
EXT="MP2" | EXT="MP3" | EXT="WAV" | EXT="OGG" | EXT="WMA""
2=Plugins\wdx\ShellDetails\ShellDetails.wdx
[CustomFields]
Titles=Аудио|Видео|Рисунки|Фотографии|Документы
Widths4=105,20,20,40,25,15,15,25,60
Headers4=Кб\nРазмер\nВыдержка\nСветосила\nФокус\nФотик\nДата
Contents4=[=tc.size.kbytes]\n[=shelldetails.Размеры]\n[=exif.ExposureTimeFraction]\n[=exif.FNumber]\n[=exif.FocalLength]\n[=exif.Make]\n[=tc.creationdate]
Widths1=170,20,20,35,20,20,35
Headers1=Мб\nВремя\nТип\nЗвук\nКодек
Contents1=[=tc.size.Mbytes]\n[=media.duration 
(o).h:m:s]\n[=media.CBR/VBR]\n[=media.bitrate]\n[=media.encoder]
Widths2=160,20,20,35,35,30,24
Headers2=Мб\nВремя\nЭкран\nКадры\nКодек
Contents2=[=tc.size.Mbytes]\n[=media.duration 
(o).h:m:s]\n[=media.frame size]\n[=media.FPS]\n[=media.FOURCC]
Widths3=150,20,-40,-50,-65
Headers3=Размер\nРазрешение\nДата
Contents3=[=tc.size]\n[=shelldetails.Размеры]\n[=tc.writedate]
Widths5=110,20,20,55,60,65
Headers5=Кб\nНазвание\nАвтор\nДата
Contents5=[=tc.size.kbytes]\n[=shelldetails.Заголовок]\n[=shelldetails.Автор]\n[=tc.creationdate]
[RightHistory]
0=C:\
[LeftHistory]
0=c:\"
```

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Numb

А в чем вопрос? Могло ли результатом переписки вашей с ним быть проникновение его на вашу машину? Могло, если вам присылались исполняемые файлы и вы их запускали. В этом случае, лучше сделать логи по правилам и открыть тему в разделе "Помогите!", тогда можно будет говорить конкретнее. Сама по себе переписка безопасна. Приведенный вами кусок файла... Я не могу проверить, но выглядит он, как стандартный конфигурационный файл, скорее всего, от windows commander-а. Никакого отношения к системным файлам он не имеет, тем более, нет никаких доказательств, что он взят с вашей системы.

----------


## pig

Вообще макросы в Word могут быть использованы для воровства данных. Правда, надо знать, где искомый файл лежит, а версии Office выше XP очень фигово ищут на дисках, спасибо MS за наше счастливое детство. Хотя офисные файлы должны находить.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

1. Этот файл - огрызок какого-то конфига от файл менеджера, почень похож на TotalCommander/WindowsCommander. Такой есть на любом ПК, где есть вышеобозначенный менеджер файлов. Можно сравнить его со своим вариантом файла. ничего конфиденциального в нем нет, и главное - я не увидел в этом файле ничего, что позволяет сказать о том, что этот файл с некоего ПК X (т.е. в нем нет логинов, паролей, каких-то специфических настроек типа FTP). 

2. Присланный по почте DOC файл мог содержать макросы, можно прислать его нам для изучения... Но это маловероятно

3. На вашем ПК есть Firewall ? Задан ли пароль на учетной записи админа ? Может быть, идет просто банальный доступ к диску через админ-шары.

4. Судя по стилистике сообщения ("... Если в кодах читаешь" - особенно приминительно к INI файлу это сообщения выглядит по детски и смешно)

Мой совет - положить на диск C документ с названием "Для кулхацкера", поместить туда что-то уникальное (например, длинную бредовую числовую последовательность) и предложить "кулхацкеру" стащить его для демонстрации его таланта  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Абсолютно согласен с Олегом! Можно было бы отнестись к словам вашего знакомого если бы файл для примера имел структуру каталогов вашего жесткого диска...! Можно было бы считать вполне весомым аргументом в принципе это может выполнить скрипт который он мог запустить на вашем компе с целью показать его потом вам! А так человек просто решил поднять себя в ваших глазах, и рассматривать этого человека можно только как кулхацкера или мистификатора и не более ИМХО!

----------


## Hunter

Ну это он как пример привел, типа смотри что я знаю. Кто его знает чего у него еще есть. Но с другой стороны, этот конфигурационный файл не совпадает с тем что устанволен на компьютере. Единственно, что верно, SMS Ростов - Beeline, MTS, Megaphone.url

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Ну это он как пример привел, типа смотри что я знаю. Кто его знает чего у него еще есть. Но с другой стороны, этот конфигурационный файл не совпадает с тем что устанволен на компьютере. Единственно, что верно, SMS Ростов - Beeline, MTS, Megaphone.url


ИМХО, розыгрыш, не более того.))))))) А вообще Вам тут дельные советы дали: смените пароли, активируйте брандмауэр, закройте шары.
ЗЫ. Конфиг действительно, скорее всего, от тотал коммандера, который стоит практически на каждой машине. Ну а sms-Ростов нетрудно угадать, зная город, где вы живете. Обратите внимание, он перечислил самых распространенных операторов сотовой связи - один бы, да совпал.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Ну это он как пример привел, типа смотри что я знаю. Кто его знает чего у него еще есть. Но с другой стороны, этот конфигурационный файл не совпадает с тем что устанволен на компьютере. Единственно, что верно, SMS Ростов - Beeline, MTS, Megaphone.url


Помнится, была в гостях у одного из своих знакомых... Он показал на своем компе пару личных фотоальбомов, включая заботливо отсканненные детские фотографии... 
Через месяц написали ему с аськи общего знакомого... и паралельно я ему со своей личной аськи писала... так как общему знакомому он отвечал не оч активно, ему высказали *Хватит трепаться с (Мой Ник В Аське)* и для примера привели пару фраз из диалога (копи-паст могучая сила  :Wink:  )... Дальше ему пообщали взломать комп... И, собсно, дело техники - *так... взламываю... блин.. сколько тут порнографии!!!... гм... а ты в детстве очень милым ребенокм был! Клёвые фотки!...* итд итп...

В результате человек ещё долго жаловался что его взломали... И обижался, когда узнал что это розыгрыш...

И ещё раз подумай, с чего бы на твоем компе лежать конфигурационному файлу несовпадающему с установленным на твоем компьютере ПО... ты ведь не считаешь, что это такой сопособ защиты от хакеров? Типа чтоб они украв файл не знали что у тебя есть, а чего нет? =)

----------

